
YouTube Comedian Convicted of Hate Crime for Posting Dumb Video - randomname2
https://reason.com/blog/2018/03/20/count-dankula-meechan-hate-speech-nazi
======
lokopodium
I don't want to live on this planet anymore.

------
collyw
My country is ridiculous.

